

Ask HN: Review My App (Simple Group Chat) - rdvm

Hi. If it's not too much trouble, I'd like some feedback on a super simple AJAX chat app that I coded up in my spare time.  It's called Yakeze.<p>I'm aware of the excellent Mibbit, but I was shooting for something even more simple. I also have what I think is a unique feature that puts people into the same room based on the HTTP referrer.  That is, if you follow this link, you'll all end up in the same chatroom:<p>http://www.yakeze.com/chat/<p>Here are some other useful "tricks": http://www.yakeze.com/help/<p>Like I said, it's very simple by design, but please be honest with any criticism or ideas you may have.  And feel free to use it too!<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. If anyone is interested, the back-end is powered by Google App Engine (Python).
======
rdvm
Hmm - apparently links in the summary aren't automatically created. Here's the
referrer link example again:

<http://www.yakeze.com/chat/>

------
elcron
Doesn't work for me in chrome. Although, I'm running the alpha for linux so
that might have something to do with it. Has anybody tried it with chrome on
windows?

~~~
rdvm
Bummer - not working for me in Chromium (OSX) any more either. Which is odd
since I did about half the development with it. I'll get that fixed soon...

------
ErrantX
clicky link: <http://www.yakeze.com/chat/>

> puts people into the same room based on the HTTP referrer

That's a cool feature! Unique as you say.

It's a teeeeny bit slow for me but it could be this machine (it wont play
youtube vids w/o locking up anything else)

~~~
rdvm
Good point. There is currently a 3 second update on the chat window. I'm
interested to see how well App Engine scales on lots of little requests. I'll
report back on that later...

~~~
rdvm
Good news - App Engine scales to support ones of users.

